# A decent night light.



## Davey G

I have a Ronstan 'All Round White" light that I recently bought from Whitworths, however the problem is that it is crap and puts out about as much light as a hungover firefly... :? :x Unfortunately i've chucked out the packaging and can't return it for a refund or exchange (even if it was only about $25). Don't you hate that!

So, what I want to know is what lights do you guys have /use for night time safety? I'm planning at least one late arvo/ evening fish at Forster and want to ensure that I have a light that's decent for that trip and also future night time missions.

I want to mount this on a pole (about 3 foot long) that will screw into my Prowlers attachment point behind my seat. Ideally it will use batteries and won't chew through the power too quickly (my last one was great but drained 4 x AA batteries ina only an hour or two).

Any suggestions?

ps. I also wear a headtorch but want a white light as well.


----------



## Tim

I use a 3 LED torch from Dick Smith, a sliding bit converts it from a torch to an area light, 3 AA batts last forever, seems fairly watertight.

This light is on a pole, but is useless as a working light, not bright enough, it is more a "hey, dont ****ing run me over" light.


----------



## Davey G

thanks matt - also, have you found a pole that fits the prowlers threaded hole section as yet?? I thought you mentioned at one stage that you had found an old mop handle or something (brand?) that fitted the hole. I've tried various things but can't seem to find the perfect one.

ta


----------



## squizzy

nice link tryhard, with the numbers of stinkboats & stink skis buzzing around frankston a WWII search lite might not do but a waterproof led is a start.


----------



## Biggera Yakker

Does anyone know what the thread size is of the light pole for a prowler elite?


----------



## Phoenix

I use a NAV light I got from BIAs - but I always carry a Silva L4 head-torch and a Princeton Tec Blast torch as these are both waterproof.


----------



## Jeffo

Davey,

I have been thinking about the same thing for a few night sessions for jewie.

I am gong to take a prawning light on a pole, they can be attached to a small battery & connected to the milk crate on the back of the prowler.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## justcrusin

Gday Jeffo, 
the only thing i would look at there is the size of the battery, i was using a motorbike battery but i was just to heavy in the yak. In the prowlers if you store it up front it lowered my around 20mm on my waterline. If you had a couple of cordless drill battery etc would probably ok

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G

Biggera Yakker said:


> Does anyone know what the thread size is of the light pole for a prowler elite?


I dropped into my local Ocean Kayak dealer thismorning and she advised that Ocean Kayak don't even make a pole that fits the threaded section..... :shock: Therefore there's no 'standard' thread size or light pole etc for the Prowler Elite, despite them going to the trouble of making the prowler hull with an inbuilt threaded section ready to take a light pole. STOOPID OR WHAT? :roll: :roll: .

So if anyone finds one let us know! (In the meantime I'm off to look for mop handles!)


----------



## andybear

Hi all,

Admittedly the Dick Smith LED torch is not the best working light, but it can be seen from a fair distance. I use an LED headlamp that I got from Big W for a working light, and I am well pleased with it. Fairly light and comfortable, normally I forget its there, and still have the light turned on way after sunrise. The headlamp also has a red LED in case you want to preserve your night vision.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## onemorecast

I reckon whatever light you have, a decent whistle around your neck is essential too (mandatory for stinkboats I think). I've got an ear splitting one that can be easily heard over a motor.


----------



## Peril

I have the same as tryhard. Very bright for boats to see, and very white. LED so excellent battery life. Have mine mounted in a 1m length of 25mm PVC pipe. This fits into a short length of 25mm PVC pipe that is cable-tied to the inside of my crate.


----------



## woopie

solar power garden light

G'day all just had thought howabout one of those outdoor garden rechargable spike type lights my brother uses them on his stink boat
Woopie


----------



## Davey G

ended up getting the little led one from Dick Smith - 5 led lights, runs on 3 x AAA batteries and delivers a nice bright light. Best of all - only $10.

have managed to find an old ski pole that fits snugly into the threaded hole on the prowler, so I cut about 3 feet off it and screwed a short length of rodholder tube to it - light fits snugly in the cradle and (unless I tip) won't come out.

will post a pic soon.

also, I like the sound of the HONKER HORN.. gotta get me one of dem! :shock:


----------



## Clarkos

Have a look at these led replacement bulbs. A bit exy, but look like they'll do a good job.

http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=123&item=53469&intAbsolutePage=2

http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=123&item=53467&intAbsolutePage=2

http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_i...intAbsolutePage=2&LinkedItem=53465&search123=

Anyone used them??

PS I don't have any connection with Whitworths, but wish I did.


----------



## justcrusin

They look like a good idea Steve, just replace on of the pole mounted battery globes with on of them.

Ken you need a red globe in your light then, ok not in accordance with waterways rules but the red light keeps your night vision good

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge

justcrusin32 said:


> Ken you need a red globe in your light then, ok not in accordance with waterways rules but the red light keeps your night vision good


Dave what you say re night vision is quite correct, but is highly dangerous as it could be mistaken for a port red light if visible to others, a low red lamp in your footwells would be OK as the glow is within your yak; I think a headlamp is much safer in busy waters and used only when required to rig or land a fish then just be content with a white riding light behind your head where there is no glare to affect your vision


----------



## Clarkos

Had a look, and of course these bulbs (or similar ones) are available on ebay. Much cheaper too.


----------

